# BNR34 From Indonesia



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Have been lurking around in this forum for the past 6month, collecting valuable information and tech tips. Finally completed (well, almost) my little project on this car.....sorry for the low picture quality as they were taken with my mobilephone. I will post some higher res pictures with better background in the future:chuckle:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome car,looks really cool:wavey:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks great. I love the number plates out there, uber cool. Wish ours could go back to looking remotely like those.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Lovely car mate!


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

nice but resize the pics before a mod pulls them.


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

R0B said:


> nice but resize the pics before a mod pulls them.


Sorry about the large pictures, didn't realise they were so big. I can't seems to edit the post thou??


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

post the links to smaller versions and i'll update you post

mook


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> post the links to smaller versions and i'll update you post
> 
> mook


Hi Mook,

I have resized them to 800x600 and uploaded to the following URL;

http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/6287/dsc00053co8.jpg
http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/4582/dsc00056qj2.jpg
http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/1854/dsc00058fc3.jpg
http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/6677/dsc00059dt5.jpg
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/8296/dsc00062mh2.jpg
http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/1685/dsc00063xh2.jpg
http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/1279/dsc00064ic1.jpg
http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/5702/dsc00066er5.jpg


......sorry for the trouble caused:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no trouble, thanks for cooperating

car looks lovlely BTW

mook


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice R34. What are the specs?


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

bnr34vspec said:


> Very nice R34. What are the specs?


It's a 2001/2006 V-SpecII with the following mods done so far;

ENGINE
Tomei Genesis Phase2 (RB28) Complete Engine

ENGINE PARTS - MISC

NISMO Engine Mounts
NISMO Coppermix Twin Plate Clutch
NISMO N1 Front Pipe
HKS Twin Power CDI
HKS Air Flow Meter Adapter
HKS Type-R Intercooler
HKS Hard Pipe Kit
Trust Oil Cooler 
Trust Oil Filter Relocation Kit
Tabata Radiator
ARC Induction Box (When I replace the HKS Hard Pipe with NISMO ones)
ARC Oil Catch Tank
Tomei Fuel Rail
Tomei Primary In-Tank Fuel Pump
Tomei ARMS B7660 Turbo x2
Tomei Exhaust Manifold
Tomei Turbo Outlet
Bosch 044 Fuel Pump x2
ATL 1.5L Fuel Surge Tank
Power Enterprise 1000cc Injectors
SARD Adjustable Fuel Pressure Regulator
Full Teflon Steel Braided Fuel Line
Fujitsubo Titanium Super Ti Muffler
Garage Defend GT Cooling Panel
Kansai Strut Brace (WIP)

BRAKES & SUSPENSION

APP 6-Pot 355mm Brakes Front
APP 4-Pot 330mm Brakes Rear
TEIN MonoFlex Coilover
NISMO Front Chassis Brace
NISMO Rear Chassis Brace

EXTERIOR

Border CF Bonnet (WIP)
NISMO Front Bumper
NISMO Side Skirts
NISMO Rear Bumper Extensions
NISMO Carbon Fiber B-Pillar Garnish
NISMO Carbon Fiber Rear Winglet
NISMO LED Rear Tail Lights Cluster
Ganador Wing Mirrors
ATTAIN Carbon Fiber Exhaust Guard 
Volks Racing CE28N 19x9.5+12 Front/Rear
Toyo Proxes T1R 275/30/19 Front/Rear

DISPLAYS, CONTROLS & ELECTRONICS

NISMO Speedometer Cluster
Apexi Power FC (D-Jetronic)
Apexi Turbo Timer
HKS EVC5 Boost Controller
TEIN Electronic Damping Force Controller
Dephi Controller 2
Dephi BF Boost Meter
Dephi BF Fuel Pressure Meter
Dephi BF Oil Pressure Meter
SkyLab Torque Split Controller


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: That's quite a list there.


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

bnr34vspec said:


> :thumbsup: That's quite a list there.


Thanks....well, it all started from wanting a little more power

started from the boost controller, realised that the std turbos won't take it. 
bought a pair of Tomei 7660, realised that the std ECU won't support the increased boost.
bought a PFC, realised that stock injectors are maxing out.

.....and it goes on and on, I'm sure you know what I mean


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

bnr34vspec said:


> :thumbsup: That's quite a list there.


Indeed. But i love to see the car. Beautiful with the CE28N's.:clap: :clap:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

NomeXX said:


> .....and it goes on and on, I'm sure you know what I mean


I know exactly what you mean. It's that domino effect. :runaway:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Very sorted car. 

Top effort, well done. 

Looks really smart with the bronze CE's and silver exterior


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woooow :clap: 

Apa kabar ya mas:wavey: 

Nice & cool R34 (bagus ) :thumbsup: 

When I was in Indonesia I try to see one ther but I haven't see any GT-R  

good job :bowdown1: 

just keep up mas:chuckle:


----------



## Touring240 (Feb 11, 2007)

amazing R34. The CE28 and GTR were meant for each other!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Very nice, and looks classy :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very cool car and nice wheel choice!

:smokin:


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

DCD said:


> Very cool car and nice wheel choice!
> 
> :smokin:


Thank you....I actually decided on these wheels after seeing them on your car...honest

I actually wanted to get the Z-tune front bumpers like yours too.....until I found out the price!!!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the 34. Looks like its well modded.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Lovely looking R34 , great work!!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Excellent mods! Car looks very nice!

/P


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful Car. Congrats


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Very, very nice :thumbsup: 

Impressive spec list too !


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind comment & encouragements. Hope to post more pictures once I get the car tidy up and with better settings for picture taking....


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice Skyline and beatifull wheels


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Proper 34! Very well done!!
Big up Ya'self!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

Just had it polished....too bad the weather is not the best for phototaking


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i love that interior, gr8 car you have.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Cool car I have been finding alot of skylines in the most interesting places like Guatemala, Sweden, Finland, etc. gives me hope being in South Africa:squintdan


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning car:bowdown1: 

Terje.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Man, this thing looks good :bowdown1:


----------



## Ad_N (Apr 5, 2007)

Jaw dropped, drool starting to run.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

gorgoues!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Excellent car :thumbsup: 
You've put together a complete package there - awesome!


----------



## FittedR34 (Feb 20, 2007)

This a beautifully modded R34. Clean and easy on the eye.


----------



## GC8 (Oct 21, 2007)

nomeXX , your R-34 is very nicely modified . I am sure you spent a small fortune on the modification , just as every hobby requires . Have you go on the dyno yet ? Have you taken the car for 1/4 mile times ?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

lovely


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice car. i like the wheels.

cheers


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

GC8 said:


> nomeXX , your R-34 is very nicely modified . I am sure you spent a small fortune on the modification , just as every hobby requires . Have you go on the dyno yet ? Have you taken the car for 1/4 mile times ?


Thanks, I'm glad you like the car. I guess every man need his vice???

Dyno, yes...to tune the car
1/4Mile, no...car too slow and can't afford gearbox & diff rebuild:chuckle:


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

still wondering when will mine be like yours.......how many horsess?????


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

ericgtr said:


> still wondering when will mine be like yours.......how many horsess?????


....about 400+whp running on crap fuel, just a daily driven car (well, almost:squintdan )....many nice & fast GTRs in KL huh?? Saw a couple of them during my recent trip there


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

there is a lot now in kl.


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

ericgtr said:


> there is a lot now in kl.


....probably the most in Asia, not counting Japan. What's your guess-timate numbers of 32,33 & 34 in KL itself??


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

me not that sure but i think there should be like at least 60-100 gtr34 another 100 for gtt34.gtr,gtt 33 and 32 maybe about 50


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

ericgtr said:


> me not that sure but i think there should be like at least 60-100 gtr34 another 100 for gtt34.gtr,gtt 33 and 32 maybe about 50


.....easy to source for 34/33 half-cuts there??


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

a lot of r32&r33 engines here.not on r34 but still can get. just order from japan i think they still get some accidents halfcuts at high price.


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

ericgtr said:


> a lot of r32&r33 engines here.not on r34 but still can get. just order from japan i think they still get some accidents halfcuts at high price.


....how about 33 VspecII front & rear diffs as well as propshaft??


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

why u wan to join back?????for track use???


----------



## GC8 (Oct 21, 2007)

NomeXX , what cars have you raced against with ?


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

ericgtr said:


> why u wan to join back?????for track use???


....yes, for track use. Sentul is very short and not like Sepang and I want to make use of all the ratios....and also keep as spare...just in case


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

GC8 said:


> NomeXX , what cars have you raced against with ?


....mostly with my best friend's Honda Civic and my uncle's 2nd cousin's mum's Toyota Corolla      ....and I usually lost, unless they miss-shift their 3rd gear

....but seriously, I don't race....


----------



## GC8 (Oct 21, 2007)

NomeXX , go and try do quarter mile time , this will tell the true performance of your car . Racing in the jakarta highway at night with 2 grey color lancer evolution 8 is very dangerous to your health


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

GC8 said:


> NomeXX , go and try do quarter mile time , this will tell the true performance of your car . Racing in the jakarta highway at night with 2 grey color lancer evolution 8 is very dangerous to your health


....hehehehe, somehow I knew it will come down to this Pak...it was however an Evo7 & 8 with an R34 with HKS2.8 V-Cam T04Z as pace car from behind to be exact. All vices are bad for health, but 1/4mile are bad for the wallet too:bawling:


----------



## GC8 (Oct 21, 2007)

Car hobby is always expensive & you wouldn't be doing it if your wallet is not thick enough . The GTR gearbox is not that fragile as you think , breaking it during quarter mile . If so just change it to OS Giken Sequential or Hollinger Sequential ? NomeXX kirim salam ke Desmond


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

GC8 said:


> Car hobby is always expensive & you wouldn't be doing it if your wallet is not thick enough . The GTR gearbox is not that fragile as you think , breaking it during quarter mile . If so just change it to OS Giken Sequential or Hollinger Sequential ? NomeXX kirim salam ke Desmond


....fragile enough for me to have 3rd gear syncro problem now, besides, this car was not planned to be a drag car from day one:chuckle: As Desmond would say, this car is only good for "jemput cewek"...hehehehe


----------

